# Chains needed for a Deluxe 24?



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

Moved to a new house this summer and our driveway is one that drops down from street level to the basement for the garage. It's probably a 15' vertical drop over the length but 10' of it is within about 30 to 40 feet or so. Are the standard tires up to it or should I be adding chains? Also, what are your thoughts on adding a weight kit to the bucket?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would see how it goes without the chains first. An Ariens tech once told me that chains can cause issues with Auto-Turn. I am not sure about that maybe some owners who use chains can weigh in on that. A weight kit never hurts I have used it on all my Ariens machines and they help with the EOD plow pile and will help you clear closer to the surface.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Before I put chains on I would put windshield washer fluid in the tires for traction. 

You can buy a tire filling valve from Gemplers and the garden hose adapter to put 
on the piece of garden hose and use a funnel to pour the Windshield washer fluid 
in the hose and the tire filling valve has an air release valve to let the air in the tire 
out as you fill the tire with windshield washer fluid. 

You should not need more than a gallon to fill both tires with Windshield Washer Fluid.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm a bit concerned about long term exposure of washer fluid in the tire. Most windshield washer fluids have certain chemicals in them to clean windshields and get the bugs off of there. keep that stuff exposed to rubber over the long run will no doubt cause issues.


----------



## JerryR (Oct 18, 2016)

leonz said:


> Before I put chains on I would put windshield washer fluid in the tires for traction.
> 
> You can buy a tire filling valve from Gemplers and the garden hose adapter to put
> on the piece of garden hose and use a funnel to pour the Windshield washer fluid
> ...


Pardon my ignorance, but how does filling the tires with windshield washer liquid aid in increasing traction?
TIA
JerryR


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The added weight keeps the tread tighter to the ground with or without chains and reduces slippage. Granted with snow blower tires its not that much more weight but by using liquid ballast it can make a world of difference and chains may not be needed.


Using the simple blue windshield washer fluid is fine and can be used with tubeless tires. the user just has to be sure to check the tire pressure by making sure the valve stem is at 12 O'clock to get a proper reading and add air as needed.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

JerryR said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but how does filling the tires with windshield washer liquid aid in increasing traction?
> TIA
> JerryR


I've seen farmers fill their tractor tires with water & calcium chloride (to keep it from freezing) to add weight. Same principal.


----------



## JerryR (Oct 18, 2016)

Paulie139 said:


> I've seen farmers fill their tractor tires with water & calcium chloride (to keep it from freezing) to add weight. Same principal.


Got it. 
Thank you
JerryR


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

leonz said:


> Before I put chains on I would put windshield washer fluid in the tires for traction.
> 
> You can buy a tire filling valve from Gemplers and the garden hose adapter to put
> on the piece of garden hose and use a funnel to pour the Windshield washer fluid
> ...


Seems like a lot of work for 8 lbs. Just set a 1/2 case of beer on the handles ! LOL


----------



## 98234 (Dec 17, 2016)

I use chains....but I believe it’s personal preference. My tires have big deep tread.....but I do believe the chains help. Most of the chains slip inside the treads.but a few here and there overlay the tread....so there is some added grip. May just be a passed on memory from my Dad though in reality....we do tend to do what we grew up with. I have steep inclines I do on either side of house...as to whether they help...I cannot say.....I would need identical snow falls and the time and will to do with and without chains...Just feels a little better with them. But I would say honestly...this is probably not a required addition. Just personal preference IMO. Once again it depends on the machine and your typical conditions I think. As long as your tires have good tread.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*loaded tires etc.*



RIT333 said:


> Seems like a lot of work for 8 lbs. Just set a 1/2 case of beer on the handles ! LOL


=======================================================================

EHHH, 

First if I could keep the beer from freezing; 
OPEN beers, and heat up pastrami with deli sliced Swiss cheese on white or Russian black rye bread with hot mustard applied on both slices of or white rye bread or Russian black rye bread before heating sandwich in microwave oven. remove pastrami and Swiss cheese sandwich eat same and drink cold Schlitz beer and eat Ruffles potato chips. Drink more Schlitz beer and debate the state of the world with dog and cat while sitting in warm work area. Receive numerous phone calls while attempting to drink cold Schlitz beer and discuss the state of the world with cat and dog and also eating hot pastrami sandwich and continuing to drink Schlitz beer that needs ice. 


After sandwich and beer is consumed:

1. dress warmly
2. fire up the salamander for the work space
3. find the tire filling valve and short garden hose and set it aside 
4. raise up the snow blower and block it up to work on it
5. remove the set screws, then remove the tires and then remove the valve cores in the tubeless tires or tubes and set them aside where they will not get lost.
6. stand the first tire upright and block it in place 
7. screw on the tire filling valve
8. attach the garden hose connector to the tire filling valve
9. push plastic funnel in garden hose end
10. lay down the garden hose 
11. unscrew the windshield washer bottle cap
12. puncture aluminum bottle seal on plastic jug and peel off aluminum and throw aluminum in recycling container for later pick up by Waste Management for recycling 
13. begin pouring windshield washer fluid in the first tire until it stops flowing
14. push air release valve to remove trapped air from tire
15. continue filling snow blower tire and draining the trapped air from the snow blower tire until it is 3/4+ full of windshield washer fluid. 
16. remove funnel from garden hose and place in open windshield washer fluid bottle
17. remove tire from blocking and tilt tire forward a little to drain any excess windshield washer fluid back into funnel inserted in windshield washer fluid bottle
18. reinstall valve core in first snow caster snow tire
19. install first snow chain on the inside of the first snow caster snow tire by taking the connector link and attaching it at the first cross chain connector that will make it very tight and locking it in place. 
20. install outer snow chain locking connector in the first cross chain connector in the identical chain link on the outside link chain and make sure it is fully installed and the locking loop is pulled through and fully inserted in the adjacent cross chain connector. 
21. plug power cord for air compressor in wall outlet
22. push on/off button for air compressor to "on" position to build air pressure
23. attach air hose with tire filling valve to valve stem and begin filling tire with compressed air
24. fill tire to 12 PSIG or metric air pressure equivalent gauge 
25. check air pressure with good tire pressure gauge.
26. remove tire and set aside 
a. return windshield washer fluid bottle to shelf 
b. complain about running out of beer 

Repeat steps 5-26a for second snow blower tire



27. continue to enjoy warmth from Kerosene fired salamander/space heater/torpedo heater in work space 

28. reinstall first snow tire on left or right snow blower axle
29. drill dimple in axle shaft in set screw hole to hold setscrew more firmly 
30. open blue loctite bottle and apply blue loctite to set screw threads before reinstalling set screw 
31. tighten set screw to secure wheel assembly on axle shaft 
32. repeat steps 28-31 for second snow blower tire 

33. lift snow blower off blocking and kick away blocking and lower snow blower to ground/shop floor 

34. spray lots of fluid film on the interior of the snow blowers cross auger housing, cross augers, impeller housing and chute and spout.

35. check V belts on snow blower drive, replace if needed
36 check motor oil in engine crankcase and add oil if needed
37. reinstall engine crankcase filler cap or reinstall oil filler plug. 
38. spray fluid film in sheathed control cables to lubricate them
39. fill fuel tank with treated high octane gasoline
40. open fuel valve on fuel tank
41. close choke and install 14 gauge 110 volt extension cord if used in receiver plug for electric start
42. push electric start button 
43. once engine starts release starter button 
44. open engine choke 
45. start exhaust fan to remove combustion exhaust gas fumes from work space.
46. shut off gasoline engine and close fuel tank valve
47. shut off exhaust fan and close shop door.
48. return inside and play with dog and cat
49. wait for snow because you know your ready for even the End Of Driveway Monster 
and be sure to have bread, milk, beer, munchies, cat food and dog food on hand.

Oh and dont forget to set stakes for the dog run so you can clear a lane for your dog to to its business. 



:nerd:


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I wouldn't bother filling such a small tire. Chains would be a good idea, and lots of salt.
IMHO


----------



## owen thomas (Nov 27, 2017)

I used chains for over thirty years on my Ariens ST524,including a few years of keeping our northern Michigan quarter mile long driveopen. Three years ago I installed Carlyle Snow Hog tires with no chains. What adifference, Snow Hogs with no chains are much better. Original tires were4.10/3.50-6, new Snow Hogs are 15x5-6.

At the same time, I replaced the original Tecumseh 5 hpwith a new Tecumseh Snow King 7 hp ohv. Big difference there too, it's like anew machine, quieter, more power, and the bigger tires give more speed when thesnow isn't too deep.

I think we have as much snow here in Michigan as you do inNew Jersey.


----------



## Rickster55 (Dec 11, 2017)

I think the type of tread your tires have will determine chains or not. If they are the large tread that stick up quite a bit, you should be fine. If they have tread similar to car tires, I would use chains.


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

Last winter my 2017 Deluxe 24 worked fine for me on our steep driveway (45' long 24' wide with a rise of about 6' from the street to the garage) and handled a good sized EOD mess a lot easier than shoveling it. We only had one snow storm last year that left enough snow to be cleaned up, so my experience with the SB was in 3-4" of heavy, wet, slippery snow that was turning icy. 

The EOD pile was pretty solid by the time I got out to clean it up as it snowed most of the night and the plows ran all night piling the stuff up. As a result it was pretty well packed down solid and beginning to turn into ice chunks.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you, because I was thinking the same... thing.



JerryR said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but how does filling the tires with windshield washer liquid aid in increasing traction?
> TIA
> JerryR


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

You might want to also consider a Carlisle X-Trac tire before doing all of this silly tire filling stuff. There's no comparison with todays sno thro tires. They are so... much better compared to what the what the older machines originally came with.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I put a new set of Carlisle snowblower tires on my machine a couple of years ago and they have no problem driving my machine up my driveway. Different tires may be cheaper than chains and definitely less bouncy. In the heavy stuff you may have to make your passes with the augers on just going downhill (after you get to the top once of course). And yes I'd skip adding any fluid to your tires unless you want to replace rusted out rims every couple of years.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

On my 2 older Ariens and my older Yardman 7100, I have replaced all the rims and the tires with the Sno-Hogs ( would imagine the Trac tires work just as well).... Best traction you could ever get, no slippage, go anywhere ... DO NOT fill your tires with liquid, ridiculous scenario.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The JD LA115 I have was worthless in trying to clear deep snow with the suitcase weights and chains and my fat A** on it as the tuff tork 46 transmission only delivers 2.49 horsepower to one axle stub at a time SO I like to think I know What I am talking about.

After filling my tires on the john deere LA115 lawn tractor with windshield washer fluid I was finally able to obtain adequate traction to clear snow with the worthless JD 47 inch snow blower using 2 link snow chains. I have an older set of V bar chains that I can use too and I may use them as they need to be repaired anyway. 

Putting windshield washer fluid in your snow blower tires will not damage your rims either as it has alcohol and water in it and a blue dye. Just keeping the tire filled with the proper air pressure with the valve stem at 12 o'clock is all you need.


----------

